
“KeeFarce” swipes encrypted credentials from password manager - lorenzhs
http://arstechnica.com/security/2015/11/hacking-tool-swipes-encrypted-credentials-from-password-manager/
======
xrstf
> Hackers and professional penetration testers can run it on computers that
> they have already taken control of. When it runs on a computer where a
> logged in user has the KeePass database unlocked, KeeFarce decrypts the
> entire database and writes it to a file that the hacker can easily access.

 _slow clap_

